# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Excel2011 - .xlsx option greyed out for Edit Links selection.

## roblawl

Hello,

I have an issue with my Mac machines where I cannot Edit Links to .xlsx

Windows machines have linked 2 seperate workbooks, SKU PLAN.xlsx and BARCODES.xls

When the Macs edit links and select the files, barcodes.xls can be selected and works. But SKU PLAN.xlsx is greyed out, I cannot select it.

I have updated to 2011 Service Pack 2 on the Macs, can someone please confirm these are not supported or not? Seems odd that they aren't since the files can be physically opened on the Macs.

Thanks in advance,
Robbie.

----------


## JosephP

is it just that xlsx file you cannot edit links to or any xlsx file? are there any passwords applied to the files

----------


## roblawl

Picture 1.jpg

Hello, thanks for the reply. There are no passwords applied to the files, or permissions issues on the folder.

I have tested the file with an XLSX format made in Mac environment and it works fine. However when I do the same thing from Office 2010, I cannot select the file to link on the Mac.

Looking at the above image, the non greyed out files were saved on Mac.

----------


## roblawl

Hi all, I have found 2 work arounds for this. The obvious one being save as .xls  .. It's not the best solution.

I also found if I recreated a fresh .xlsx file and saved it on the Mac, the links were able to work. I only had to save it once on a Mac then if I continued saving on the Windows machines, the links were still OK.
This wasn't working for the old file, so we had to create a new one.

----------

